# Generator Maintenance Question



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Last weekend my Kipor 3500ti gave a little backfire snap a couple times when I shut it off. I am virtually certain I put Stabil in it before the end of last summer, but I suppose there might be about a 10 percent chance I am wrong about this. It was harder to start the first time than I thought it should be, so that inidicates maybe I am wrong about the Stabil....

What should/could I do to kill this backfiring before it gets worse and/or becomes a more serious problem?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

How long did you run it?
Good Maint includes a 30 min run with a load every month,
I use a little 1500watt heater as a load.

I'd run it again with a load. If it still does it. Take it to the dealer I guess.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. Run it and if it persists, then worry, otherwise, just press on. It's probably just a "first start after winter" issue. My honda did the sme thing -- little harder to start, sputtered a little. Not to worry.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As part of my maintenance routine I run my Yamaha every month, hook up the vacuum, pressure washer and other things as I clean the cars and garage. When its cold it starts slow but after a while it hums right along. Follow the oil change, filter, etc. routines called for and all should be fine. If needed dump the gas out and replace with new 'fresh' gas.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't worry about it but to minimize it shut it down with the econo throttle on and no load. Also shut the fuel valve and let the engine run the carb dry.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I cleaned the spark plug and let it run with a load. It seemed to run happier and it didn't snap at shutoff.

Anybody know how to hook up an hour meter to it?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow! Powered the furnace -- I wasn't sure it could kick over the fan. Very nice! When our power goes out, I usually string a cord to the tv, microwave, a light, and the sat receiver (all the important stuff). Never even considered the heat as I just didn't think it would turn it over with 2000w. Very good!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a Troybilt gen 5500 that I'm going to wire to run the furnace and some of the lights and some other etc.When the power goes out at our place
That is the only bad part of living in the country side.

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

To the original question I wouldn't worry about a backfire, change gas if it keeps up. We drain ours and run the carb dry for storage. We own a cheapie Chinese Champion Gen, loud compared to a Honda but when hunting with a 50' extension cord I can't hear it in the TT, it's a 3500W, 4500W surge sold at Checker auto, would I recommend it, NO, does it work YES. It will run our AC and microwave but not at the same time. I've also run our pellet stove in the house, self igniting(huge power draw here) just to be prepared, so far so good.

Bill.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Try cleaning out the float bowl. 
First find the carburator by following the fuel line out from the gas tank, the carb will be on the other end. Then remove the float bowl. On small engines the bowl is usually a bowl shaped (duh) part hanging off the bottom of the carb. On others it will just be the bottom part of the carb. If it is bowl shaped with a nut your golden.







All you have to do is remove the single nut off the bottom and carefully pull the bowl part off. There will be a gasket where the parts split and if you don't break it you can reuse it a couple of times. Take a can of carburator cleaner with one of those little tubes and blow out every hole you can see on the carb. Stick the tube tight against the holes so the spray comes out somewhere other than where you put it in. After a secon or two in each hole put everything back together again and fire it up. If you can't see a bowl part then the carb will split top and bottom. Just pull the screws that hold the parts together and do same as above. Just pull slowly so you can see if there are any springs or parts that can fall out with the bottom half.

And then just remember to run the carb dry next time.


----------

